# Song for reconciliation...



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

My husband and I were separated for a few months last year. It is so hard to be in that "limbo" state. I think it did help us come to terms with some things and we reconciled. I believe that we have to stop to realize that we are human and make mistakes. I heard this song on the radio and went home immediately and looked it up online. I just found this version of it and it is so beautiful. Just thought I'd share it.. 

Jason Mraz - I Won't Give Up (Live in London) - YouTube


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

When I was still in my fog (EA), unsure of whether I wanted to continue the marriage or not, and before I found out about about his EA, THAT song was the one that pulled me out of my fog and made me want to make it work. There are a few others that "remind me" along the away as well. 

Brad Paisley - Remind Me (Duet With Carrie Underwood) - YouTube

But the Jason Mraz song, by far, is my favorite! <3


----------

